# مفهوم ألأيمان المسيحي



## مونيكا 57 (10 أبريل 2011)

*

ماهو الأيمان بالمفهوم المسيحي؟​
بقلم نافع البرواري

الأيمان ليس شيئا ملموسا يمكن تناوله كالدواء ولكنه موقف الثقة واليقين،"الأيمان هو الوثوق بما نرجوه وتصديق ما لانراه ....وبغير ألأيمان يستحيل إرضاء الله "عبرانيين 11:1,6"، بل أنّ قدرتنا على الأيمان أنما هي عطية من الله "فبنعمة الله نِلتم الخلاص بالأيمان. فما هو هذا منكم بل هبة من الله "أفسس 2:8"، ان الأيمان ليس هدف نصل اليه ونكتفي, فمهما بلغ ايماننا لا يمكن أن نصل الى نقطة الأكتفاء ذاتيا بل هو ينمو مع حياتنا المسيحية, فالنمو في الأيمان عملية مستمرة بتجديد ثقتنا في المسيح يوميا وعندما يتعمق هذا الأيمان نغوص في عُمقه بدون الوصول الى قعره, ولا نستطيع أن نكتنز هذا الأيمان مثلما نكتنز ألأموال في البنك مثلاً. 

ألأيمان في مفهوم المسيحية قائمٌ على حقيقة الغفران والخلاص التي لم تستطِع الديانات أن تؤكّدها، بينما نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بحقيقة الغفران والخلاص فقد أنتقلنا من الظلمة الى النور "كنتُ أعمى والآن أبصر" ، والمسيح يقول "أنا نور العالم" وهو الذي حرّرنا من العبودية الى الحرية "تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم", ومن الشعور بالأثم الى يقين الغفران "إذ كُنا سابقا أمواتا بخطايانا....أما الآن بيسوع المسيح فنحن نؤمن أنّه فدانا بدمه فمسح خطايانا".

الأيمان(المسيحي) هو أتجاه من القلب, هو قرارٌ وأختيار حُر يتخذه الأنسان بكامل عقله وعلمه ووجدانه ويصدّق على هذا القرار, العمل الذي يشهد شهادة حيّة على ما يؤمن به الأنسان فالأيمان المسيحي يسير أبعد من أتخاذ القرار, هو عيش علاقة (بمعرفة وأدراك وحريةالأرادة ) مع شخص حي يؤمن به كمخلّص لحياته المضطربة في بحر الظلمات لكي يعيش في نوره ويستمتع بالسلام والمحبة معه, وهذا الشخص أسمه يسوع المسيح الذي عرِفنا الله من خلاله ففيه أعلن البرُّ الذي يمنحه الله لنا على اساس الأيمان "روميا 1:17"، نزل من السماء وتجسّد من الروح القدس تألّم ومات من أجل خلاصنا وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب وصعد الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله الأب وأيضا سياتي بمجده العظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات...فهذا هو قانون أيماننا المسيحي, فيسوع المسيح بتجسّده وموته على الصليب وبُرهان قيامته قد أعطانا بُرهانا قويا على قهره للموت بالقيامة وهذا هو جوهر الأيمان المسيحي كما يقول الرسول بولس" فلولا القيامة فأيماننا باطلٌ", وليس هذا فقط بل نؤمن بأنه ما زال معنا بروحه القدوس الذي ارسله في يوم العنصرة, ومازال الروح القدس يعمل في جماعة المؤمنين(الكنيسة) بطرق شتّى, فنختبره في حياتنا وفي حياة الآخرين عندما نرى تغييرا حقيقيا في حياتهم، عندما يقبلون يسوع المسيح رباً ومٌخلّصا لهم. نعم ألأيمان المسيحي هو مستمد من شخص المسيح الذي أختبر الآلام ومات على الصليب من أجل خلاص النفوس وهو يقول لنا أحملوا الصليب وأتبعونني, فالأيمان هو أكثر من مجرد الأعتقاد، هو تطبيق الحق الذي نعرفه وإلا يبقى ايماننا مجرد شعار نرفعه, بل يُمتحن هذا الأيمان بالتطبيق في سلوكنا مع الآخرين ومع الله الذي نؤمن به, لقد شبّه مفسروا الكتاب المقدس ألأيمان المسيحي, مثل بهلوان يمشي على حبل رفيع عبر هاوية لا ينظر الى اليمين أو الى اليسار أو تحت بل يركز نظره الى الأمام مركزا على الهدف للعبور الى الجهة الثانية, هكذا يجب أن يكون ايماننا نحن المؤمنين فنجتاز كُلّ الصعوبات فلا نخاف عندما نُركّز على الهدف وهو يسوع المسيح المصلوب من أجل خلاصنا, فلو كان الله ينقذ دائما المُتمسكين به لما أحتاج المؤمن الى الأيمان, فالأيمان هو الثقة والتصديق بما لا نراه وألآ يمكن أن يكون الدين عبارة عن وثيقة تأمين, يقول الرب لتلاميذه :" تشجّعوا . أنا هو لاتخافوا" راجع متى 14:27" وكذلك هذا الأيمان ليس قائما على جهلٍ أصولي مُتزمت دون حقائق, بل هو ايمان يستند الى العقل والمنطق والبراهين مدوّنة ومُدرجة في الكتاب المقدس وفي تاريخ الكنيسة (حياة القديسن) وأختبارات وشهادات المؤمنين عبر التاريخ وحتى يومنا هذا، ان الأيمان المسيحي له علاقة حيّة بشخص المسيح المخلص، نتشبه به بكل شيء ونسير في الطريق الذي سار فيه ونشهد له أمام الآخرين كي يتعرفوا عليه ليختبروا مثلنا المحبة والسلام والرجاء الذي نحن فيه, فالمسيحية ليست ديانة تؤمن بأساطير أو فلسفات أو نظريات أو إله مجرّد لايهمه ما تعاني منه البشرية من الآلام ولا يستطيع الأنسان معرفته عن قرب "فما أتّبعنا نحن ُ خُرافات ِمُلفّقةِ حين أطلعناكم على قوّة ربنا يسوع المسيح, وعلى مجيئه, لأنّنا بعيوننا راينا عظمتهِ" "راجع رسالة بطرس الأولى1:16"،
 لكن المسيحية هي الأيمان بشخص نختبره عن قرب ونحس بدفئ حنانه ومحبته وطيبته ونتذوّقها ونلمسها ونستمتع بها ونشم رائحتها الطيبة الزكية (ذوقوا وأنظروا ما أطيب الرب) ونلمس محبته اللامتناهية لنا فيزدادُ (ينمو) في كُلِّ يوم تعلقنا به ونسمع في عمق اعماقنا ندائه لنا ( أنتم ابنائي) وما علينا الآ التجاوب مع هذا النداء ونتمتع بصحبته كأبناء ملوك لأنه هو ملك على قلوبنا وفي نفس الوقت علينا واجبات عبيد, هذا كُلُّه نختبره في حياتنا كمؤمنين في هذه الأرض مع رجاء وثقة في التمتع بمجده بعد الأنتقال من هذه الحياة"وبه دخلنا بالأيمان الى هذه النعمة التي نُقيم ُ فيها ونفتخر على رجاء المشاركة في مجد الله "روميا 5:2", ونحن نرى أعمال هذا الإله الحي في الطبيعة، في الحياة، في الكون، في معجزة الخلق، في الزهرة، في الكائنات الحيّة حولنا، في هذا الكائن البشري الذي هو صورة لله, وليس هذا فقط بل نختبر هذا الوجود, أي الله معنا (عمانوئيل ), لأنّه يسكن بروحه القدوس فينا بعد أن ولدنا الولادة الجديدة (الولادة الروحية ) بالمعموذية. فعندما نحيا في المسيح فنحن خليقة جديدة " فلمّا برّرنا الله بالأيمان نعِمْنا بسلام معه بربنا يسوع المسيح"روميا 5:1" فنحن الآن نختلف في الطبيعة الجديدة عن ما كنا فيه سابقا (الأنسان العتيق), فلنا الآن اليقين والأمان والثقة لأننا تصالحنا مع الله عندما دفع المسيح أجرة خطيّتنا بموته على الصليب وأصبحنا نتمتع بصحبته, ومن الجانب الآخر نحن ننمو في المسيح (أي نصبح أكثر فأكثر مثله) نتشبه به ننمو في الأيمان ونغوص في العمق لنكتشف كنوز النعمة التي يعطيها لنا الرب يسوع في كُلِّ لحظة وفي كُلّ يوم عندما نتجدّد بالروح القدس ونقترب منه أكثر فأكثر بل صرنا أبنائه "يوحنا 15:15"، فأيماننا ينمو بمعرفتنا كُلّ ما في فكر الله من نحونا. 
الأيمان مثل حبة الخردل, كما يقول الرب يسوع المسيح, تزرع في الأرض ولكن يخرج من هذه البذرة شجرة صغيرة تنمو وتكبر وتتفرع منها أغصان كبيرة وتثمر, هكذا يكون المؤمن في نموٍ دائم في الأيمان بل أن الأيمان يرافق الحياة في النمو والنضوج وأعطاء الثمر. ألأيمان المسيحي ينمو بالأستخدام وبالخبرات الشخصية مع الله وشهادة حياة ويرتبط الأيمان بالصبر حتى النهاية وهو الثقة في تحقيق المستحيل وهو يرتبط بالنظرة المتفائلة للحياة والمشاركة ألأيجابية مع الآخرين.

سألت الملكة فكتوريا ملكة أنجلترا, التي عُرف عصرها بأسم العصر الذهبي, 
هل يمكن لمن يؤمن أيمانا قلبيا بالرب يسوع المسيح وعمله الكفاري الذي أتمه على صليب الجلجثة أن يتأكد تماما أنّه ذاهبٌ الى السماء طالما هو عائش على الأرض..أو ينتظر الأنسان حتى يقف أمام الله ويحدّد الله مصيره؟

ظهر هذا السؤال في النشرة الملكية, وقرأه رجل أسمه "يوحنا تونسند", كان مومتلئا بالروح القدس, وله خبرة ودراية بالكتاب المقدس, وبعد صلوات وتأملات كتب "يوحنا تونسند" للملكة "فكتوريا"خطابا هذاجزء منه :
".....أُؤكد لكِ ياصاحبة الجلالة أننا نقدر أن نتأكد تماما ونحن في هذه الحياة من خلاصنا الأبدي وذهابنا الى السماء, وهذا واضح يا صاحبة الجلالة في كلمات العهد الجديد الصريحة, وأرجو من جلالتك أن تقرأئي معي هذه ألأجزاء الثمينة.

"يقول الرب يسوع المسيح: "الحق الحقَّ أقول لكم : من يسمع لي ويؤمن بمن أرسلني فله الحياة ألأبدية, ولا يحضر الدينونة, لأنّه أنتقل من الموت الى الحياة "يوحنا5:24" أي أنّ الأنسان الذي يؤمن أيمانا حقيقيا بيسوع المسيح فهو قد انتقل من الحياة الجسدية الى الحياة الروحية في ملكوت الله وهو في هذا العالم"من يؤمن بالأبن, فله الحياة الأبدية, ومن لا يؤمن بالأبن, فلا يرى الحياة بل يحلُّ عليه غضب الله "يوحنا 3:36"..... وهذه هي شهادة الله التي شهدها لأبنه : من يؤمن بأبن الله, فله تلك الشهادة. ومن لا يصدّق الله جعله كاذبا"1يوحنا 5:9,10" .

"فلا حُكم بعد الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع "روميا 8:1" لماذا؟ يجاوب الرسول بولس على هذا السؤال فيقول:"لأنيّ عالمٌ بمن آمنتُ وموقن أنّه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتي الى ذلك اليوم "2تيموثاوس 1:12 .

فالأيمان المسيحي ليس وقتي أو خاضع للظروف والمؤثرات الخارجية (كما يحدث أحيانا عندما ينحني الكثيرين أمام العواصف والرياح التي يواجهونها في حياتهم فيضعف ايمانهم ويتزعزع) بل هو يتحدى كافة الظروف والمحن, فالمؤمن يسعى لبناء صداقة دائمة مع الله , وليس اللجوء اليه وقت الحاجة, لينجو من الضيق بل التمسك بالأيمان في كل الظروف لأنّ الأيمان عهد والتزام وأمانة مهما كانت العواقب, فقد يتطلب السير عكس التيار ومواجهة المصاعب وقد يتحمل المؤمن أحيانا كثيرة عواقب وخيمة والام وأضطهادات وحتى الشهادة وهكذا تمسك دانيال النبي وأصدقائه بالأيمان وهم في الغربة وتحت ضغوط الحياة مع غير المؤمنين الا أنهم لم ينكروا الله "دانيال 3:16", وكذلك أيوب الذي خسر أبنائه وممتلكاته وصحّته, وخضع لأقسى أمتحان يسجله لنا الكتاب المقدس ولكنه بقى أمينا على ايمانه بالرب وزاد تعلقه به فيقول:"الشامتون بي هم أصدقائي, ولكن الى الله تفيضُ عينايَ "أيوب 16:20" أعرف أنَّ شفيعي حي ٌّ وسأقومُ آجلا من التراب...وبجسدي أُعاين الله"أيوب 19:25" فيسوع المسيح يقول "لا تخف, آمن فقط "مرقس 5:36" فكلمات ومواعيد الرب يسوع المسيح لنا تشجعنا وتقوي ايماننا بل تزيده كُلّما تاملنا في كلماته الرائعة لنا والمليئة بالرجاء والمحبة والتشجيع, ولكن للأسف اليوم العالم يعيش في حالة الضياع والغربة وفقدان الأمل والرجاء و يعيش في وسط بحر هائج لا رجاء له فهو عالم مضطرب يتعرض الى ألأزمات تلو الأزمات والأضطرابات والخوف واليأس والمرارة وفقدان الرجاء لأنّ الكثيرين لم يتعرّفوا الى يسوع المسيح الذي به فقط تستطيع الأمم أن تعلّق رجائها. بينما الأيمان المسيحي يشبه بناء مستمر على صخرة المسيح الحي لا تُزحزحه العواصف والفيضانات ولا الزلازل ومادة هذا البناء المترابط هو الأيمان (كالسمنت التي تربط الحجارة مع بعظها لتعطي للبناء قوّة) ، ولكنه ليس معناه عدم التفكير بالمستقبل والتخطيط له وحساب كلفته كما فعل موسى عندما كان أمامه أما أختيار الأيمان بالله (اله ابائه وأجداده) أو التمسك بالكرسي كملك للأمبراطورية المصرية الفرعونية وكأيمان أبينا أبراهيم الذي تطلب أيمانه قرار مصيري وهو أمّا أن يبقى في وطنه وأرضه وعائلته وشعبه الوثني أو يرحل الى حيث يرسله الله الذي آمن به, يقول الرب يسوع المسيح عن الأنسان عندما يبني البيت,عليه ان يحسب الكلفة قبل البناء, وكذلك الرجل العاقل هو الذي يبنى بيته على الصخرة (صخرة يسوع الذي هو أحد ألقابه) فلنتأمل في حياة شخصيات الكتاب المقدس ونتعلم منهم دروس الأيمان أمثال نوح و أبينا ابراهيم ويعقوب ويوسف ودانيال واستير وموسى وداود وايوب ....الخ في العهد القديم , وأيمان التلاميذ وايمان بولس الرسول وأمنا مريم العذراء التي أمنت ببشارة الملاك جبرائيل فصارت أمٌّاً للمؤمنين ويوسف خطيبها صدّق على هذا الأيمان وزكريا الذي شهد لهذا الأيمان بيقين أنّ الله أرسل ابنه من اجل خلاصنا.*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2011)

*
شكرا
للموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2011)

ان الفكر المعاند 

لا يقتنع بأي برهان للايمان

 لكن القلب المتواضع لا يقاومه

بل ييقنع بكل جوارحه  مما يجعل 

الفرح يلازمه الى المنتهى

شكرا مونيكا

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## mero_engel (12 أبريل 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
ومهم لكل مسيحي 
اشكرك حبيبتي 
الرب يبارك ويثمر في خدمتك الرائعه


----------



## هالة الحب (14 أبريل 2011)

موضوع ممتاز ودايما نستفيد منك يا مونيكا


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2011)

*الموضوع ده هااااااااااايل يا حبيبتى
وبطالب بتثبيته ولو لفتره 
ربنا يعوضك وتقبلى مرورى وتقييمى *


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

_موضوع راااااااااائع جدا يا فندم_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يستحق التقييييييم_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ان الفكر المعاند
> 
> لا يقتنع بأي برهان للايمان
> 
> ...



*أشكرك كليمو لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أبريل 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> موضوع ممتاز ودايما نستفيد منك يا مونيكا



*أشكرك حبيبتى هالة لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أبريل 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> ومهم لكل مسيحي
> اشكرك حبيبتي
> الرب يبارك ويثمر في خدمتك الرائعه





*أشكرك حبيبتى ميرو  لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الموضوع ده هااااااااااايل يا حبيبتى
> وبطالب بتثبيته ولو لفتره
> ربنا يعوضك وتقبلى مرورى وتقييمى *



*أشكرك  دونا حبيبتى  لمرورك الجميل
واشكرك للتقييم
وتم تثبيت الموضوع
ميرسى ياغاليه 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _موضوع راااااااااائع جدا يا فندم_
> _تسلم ايدك _
> _يستحق التقييييييم_
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_​





*أشكرك اخى كوكو مان لمرورك الجميل
ولتقييم الموضوع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا يا امى وفية افادة جميلة
لاربي يباركك ويبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## absmatic (23 يونيو 2011)

قرات هذا الموضوع بتركيز شديد وتوقفت بين الاعجاب والاستفهام   في كثير من  العبارات التي تحتاج الي توضيح اكثر بالنسبه لشخص غير مسيحي   سابدا يما اثار فضولي للمعرفه وساضعهم في افتبسات متتاليه 


> *ألأيمان      في مفهوم المسيحية قائمٌ على حقيقة الغفران والخلاص التي لم تستطِع الديانات      أن تؤكّدها*





> *وهذا      الشخص أسمه يسوع المسيح الذي عرِفنا الله من خلاله*





> *فالأيمان      هو الثقة والتصديق بما لا نراه*





> *كذلك هذا      الأيمان ليس قائما على جهلٍ أصولي مُتزمت دون حقائق, بل هو ايمان يستند الى      العقل والمنطق*


احتاج الي توضيخ اكثر بخصوص الافتباس الاول والثاني واحتاج الي التوفيق بين الافتباس  الثالث والرابع حتي اخرج بهم من دائرة التناقض
ابدي اعجابي الشديد بهذه الجمله 


> *فالأيمان هو أكثر من مجرد الأعتقاد، هو تطبيق الحق الذي نعرفه وإلا يبقى ايماننا مجرد شعار نرفعه, بل يُمتحن هذا الأيمان بالتطبيق في سلوكنا مع الآخرين ومع الله الذي نؤمن به, لقد شبّه مفسروا الكتاب المقدس ألأيمان المسيحي, مثل بهلوان يمشي على حبل رفيع عبر هاوية لا ينظر الى اليمين أو الى اليسار أو تحت بل يركز نظره الى الأمام مركزا على الهدف للعبور الى الجهة الثانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2011)

*



			الأيمان في مفهوم المسيحية قائمٌ على حقيقة الغفران والخلاص التي لم تستطِع الديانات أن تؤكّدها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			احتاج الي توضيخ اكثر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الغفران فى المسيحية من ركائز الإيمان ..... فبدون مغفرة لمن يُخطئ إلينا لن نستطيع أن نطلب المغفرة عن ما اقترفناه من مساوئ

إن كان الخالق بكل كماله وعظمته يغفر لخليقته فكم بالأولى بتلك الخليقة أن تغفر لبعضها البعض ...*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 يونيو 2011)

*




			وهذا الشخص أسمه يسوع المسيح الذي عرِفنا الله من خلاله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

2 _لان الرب تجسد ونزل الينا فى شخصة يسوع المسيح 
العبارة للتوضيح انك عرفت من هو الله 

العبارتين 3,4 لم يتناقدوا لان المقصود بيهم  المعنى الحرفى للإيمان ورغم هذا المعنى انما مانؤمن به له مايشهد له من مصداقية




			_ 3فالأيمان هو الثقة والتصديق بما لا نراه 

 4 _كذلك هذا الأيمان ليس قائما على جهلٍ أصولي مُتزمت دون حقائق, بل هو ايمان يستند الى العقل والمنطق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


​*


----------



## absmatic (23 يونيو 2011)

اقتباس                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











                 وهذا الشخص أسمه يسوع المسيح الذي عرِفنا الله من خلاله                   








2 _لان الرب تجسد ونزل الينا فى شخصة يسوع المسيح 
العبارة للتوضيح انك عرفت من هو الله
شكرا للوضيح انا فهمت منها غير كده خالص لكن كده المعني وصل ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا يا امى وفية افادة جميلة
> لاربي يباركك ويبارك تعب خدمتك



أشكرك ابنى الحبيب لمرمرك الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع مهم مهم*​


----------



## السـامرية (29 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع مهم ورائع جدا جدا جدا
اشكرك امى على الموضوع اللى افادنى كتير قوى
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موضوع مهم مهم*​





*أشكرك ايرينى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just girl (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*"الحق الحقَّ أقول لكم : من يسمع لي ويؤمن بمن أرسلني فله الحياة ألأبدية, ولا يحضر الدينونة, لأنّه أنتقل من الموت الى الحياة "يوحنا5:24" *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *موضوع مهم ورائع جدا جدا جدا
> اشكرك امى على الموضوع اللى افادنى كتير قوى
> *​





*أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

just girl قال:


> *"الحق الحقَّ أقول لكم : من يسمع لي ويؤمن بمن أرسلني فله الحياة ألأبدية, ولا يحضر الدينونة, لأنّه أنتقل من الموت الى الحياة "يوحنا5:24" *





*ميرسى للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موضوع مهم مهم*​





*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا
> للموضوع الجميل
> الرب يباركك​*





*اشكرك استاذى للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------

